# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  Angelfish breeding question

## shenzhenluohan

I have a breeding pair of angels, and they have been together for about 18 months they spawn about every 16-20 days. My question is how long will they continue to breed? what is the viable lifespan of a breeding pair?

----------

